# Good PW for under £100?????



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

right ui have a budget of £100 pounds, and would like to purchase a new pressue washer, as will be buying with the other money i saved a Snow Foam lance :thumb:

was looking at this ione on offer and wondered would it be good enough and powerful enough for a snow foam lance to be used with it with ease?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_380937_langId_-1_categoryId_165689#dtab

thanks

dave


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would avoid a Karcher because they pack up fairly quickly.A Nilfisk C120 might be a better bet :thumb: http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Clean...rs/Electric-Pressure-Washers/sc1309/p193.aspx


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

cheers ross, yeah dont want money to be spent on something not reliable :thumb:

thanks once again will look into this one now :thumb:

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Clean...s/Electric-Pressure-Washers/sc1309/p9279.aspx

this one do the trick in all the right places, enough power, reliable and great for snow faoming with my new lance when order one ?

or about this one be good enought aswell?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7404087/Trail/searchtext>NILFISK.htm


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

As Ross said, go for a Nilfisk C120 great PW :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have beaten Kevin to the Nilfisk suggestion:lol:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Escort God said:


> cheers ross, yeah dont want money to be spent on something not reliable :thumb:
> 
> thanks once again will look into this one now :thumb:
> 
> ...


Sign up for an Argos card and you usually get a 15% off voucher. You get 59 days to pay for your purchase without interest.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

> Nilfisk C120


Agree, bought one in December a great PW.

.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

decided from what i have seen that the c120 is the way to go, will get it with the accesories version

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT FITTING I NEED FOR THE SNOW FOAM LANCE*(sorry for shouting )

before i order one please

thanks once again


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I got one of these and one of these .... all for less than £100 

fitting you need is Kew/Alto


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes the Kew/Alto fitting, you can get it from Autobrite direct or another trader on here. AB sent mine out and it was with me the next day!

You won't be disappointed with a C120, though if you can do go for an extended hose.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm surprised Kev hasn't replied 

Nilfosk for me too. I have the budget C110 and it's great so I can only imagine the C120 is much better.

It's the KEW/ALTO lance fitting


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

And another one for the Nilfisk C120 bought one a few weeks ago as recomended by :lol: KEV :lol: .


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry if dumb question, but thinking of getting one of these Nilfisk washers myself. Question is, are the foam lances you get with them no good?

Thanks


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine wasn't great on the C110.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I think Nilfisk is the new name for Kew pressure washers, if they are built anything like the old Kews then they should be good. We have had an old kew on the farm for over 12 years and its still going as strong as the day we got it. Good quiet running aswell.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

would there be much noticeable difference in 10 bar?as seems like its a 25 quid difference in price aprrox
between the c120 £80 and c110 £106 nilfisks?

reason i ask is that i just want the pressure washer good enough with the auto brite foam lance just ordered :thumb:
, but me mum :lol: adement she wants it with the patio cleaner, 

so would the c110 including the patio attachment be good enough package?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Escort God said:


> would there be much noticeable difference in 10 bar?as seems like its a 25 quid difference in price aprrox
> between the c120 £80 and c110 £106 nilfisks?
> 
> reason i ask is that i just want the pressure washer good enough with the auto brite foam lance just ordered :thumb:
> ...


I could be wrong, but I don't think the pressure will make that much difference, although what will I believe is the flow rate. The C110 is 440 litres p/h and the C120 is 580 Litres p/h.

Take a look at amazon as they have the C110 with accessories for £66.74 ....and the C120 with accessories for £89.99 (which I bought last week  )

Edit: C120 on Amazon is now £99.99
HTH


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Homebase are offering them for £79.99. If you search the internet you might find a discount voucher. They are usually 20%. Next day delivery is only £5.95 as well


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I picked up my C100 For £34.99 at The Range 

I think it's powerful enough for patio cleaning. I've just used the lance to clean a concrete driveway and it did a good job.


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

i had a bosch thats only been used for a few months and the cold weather has killed it, so need a new p/w think i might go for this nilfish thanks guys.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think the pressure will make that much difference, although what will I believe is the flow rate. The C110 is 440 litres p/h and the C120 is 580 Litres p/h.
> 
> Take a look at amazon as they have the C110 with accessories for £66.74 ....and the C120 with accessories for £89.99 (which I bought last week  )
> 
> HTH


wow what a price change on the c120 thanks will see tomorrow my funds as this is like 15-20 quid cheaper :thumb:
and only £10 pounds more than the c110 that is priced 79.99 in argos and in homebase, with free delievery aswell :thumb:

thanks once again


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

love my nilfisk c120 (as if i had'nt made that obvious already)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Well I have beaten Kevin to the Nilfisk suggestion:lol:


some of us were too busy at work today to post on DW Mr. Watt


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Escort God said:


> wow what a price change on the c120 thanks will see tomorrow my funds as this is like 15-20 quid cheaper :thumb:
> and only £10 pounds more than the c110 that is priced 79.99 in argos and in homebase, with free delievery aswell :thumb:
> 
> thanks once again


You also get a 15m drain cleaning attachment which is worth more than £10 on it's own; you may never use, it but it might be useful one day!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

just ordered my Nilfisk c120 on Amazon with the axtras, patio cleaner etc...

Can't go wrong at £89.95 delivered!!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats, love my little Nilfisk, best detailing bit of kit I have bought, oh, and its fun too


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> You also get a 15m drain cleaning attachment which is worth more than £10 on it's own; you may never use, it but it might be useful one day!


lol checked that its £64.61 at machine mart that attachment drain cleaning one :lol:
so is definately a bargain at amazon with that kit will ordering one today

thanks once again on that link saving me money i appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

all you cheeky sods 

seems since this thread lot more members have purchased the one at amazon due to temp out of stock 

shame on you and preventing me ordered my pressure washer , have to bloody wait now :lol:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

They're out of stock at amazon?? That's unlucky mate, sorry about that :-(


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

is the C100 good enough for just washing the car (with the snow lance)
is the C120 really worth double (pretty much) the cash?

cheers.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Escort God said:


> all you cheeky sods
> 
> seems since this thread lot more members have purchased the one at amazon due to temp out of stock
> 
> shame on you and preventing me ordered my pressure washer , have to bloody wait now :lol:


When I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago it said the same thing. I gave them a call and they said that they were due some in 2 days, got to be worth a try ?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> is the C100 good enough for just washing the car (with the snow lance)
> is the C120 really worth double (pretty much) the cash?
> 
> cheers.


I have the 100, 
TBH I think the only difference is in the wheels, bigger handle, and a slightly more powerful pump. Others feel free to jump in.

Mine does Snow foam great and its plenty powerful to blast all the crap off and under the wheel arches, go for it, you won't regret it especially for the price.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

it would only be for the car. i dont need to jet wash patios or anything.
sounds like a plan then tbh!. 

(sorry to be completely off topic, but how much roughly is the liquid for the snow lance. just roughly)


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends what you want to put in it to be honest, you might find that your normal shampoo does the job (eg Megs Hyperwash), or you could go for a dedicated snow foam like the Valet Pro Snow Foam which is about £15 for 5 litres.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

thanks mate. and you dont need that much to the whole car so thats great. ill take a look into the snowlance threads (as im sure there are a few lol). 

sorry for the slightly OT posts.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> When I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago it said the same thing. I gave them a call and they said that they were due some in 2 days, got to be worth a try ?


yeah i ordered one anyways so when its back in stock will be deleivered to me

as they are the cheapest and is a fantastic deal 

just have to be patient it seems lol


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think the pressure will make that much difference, although what will I believe is the flow rate. The C110 is 440 litres p/h and the C120 is 580 Litres p/h.
> 
> Take a look at amazon as they have the C110 with accessories for £66.74 ....and the C120 with accessories for £89.99 (which I bought last week  )
> 
> HTH


the *******s  temp out of stock, fine i dont mind waiting

*now have put the price up* 

proper well out of order amazon :devil:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Escort God said:


> the *******s  temp out of stock, fine i dont mind waiting
> 
> *now have put the price up*
> 
> proper well out of order amazon :devil:


Agree that's out of order, but the laws of supply and demand I suppose..... sorry not much help to you. 

I've not seen a C110 in the flesh, but I'd be inclined to get that one as others have said good things about it. £110 for the C120 doesn't make it so competitive now.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just looked on Amazon and they are showing the C110 in stock at £66 + Free Delivery

go on... you know you want one 

here


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

*Homebase PW*

Been reading this thread as I'm wanting a PW. Nilfisk's look the business. But i was in Homebase yesterday, they have a PW branded Powerbase Xtreme. Reduced from £79.99 to £39.99. 1800 watt motor, 90bar and 360 lts/hour

Do you think its worth the money or will it pack in in six months? i want to use a foam lance on what ever PW I eventually get.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

personally from what i am reading

i am about to purchase the nilfisk c120 with all the accessories tomorrow,, due to the reviews and peoples experiences with the motor

from what i have read, snow foam lances suit ideally machines over 100+ bar, as i think 90 bar is a bit low, but the litres per hour is good enough,to produces good foaming rate (maybe wrong ut what i have read)

end day conversation i had with my 'mum' lol, was if going to buy buy a good one to last instead so i opted for the c120.6 extras due to for the price the extras included are worth a great deal.

if your on a budget get the c110 as more sufficient enough for the power and some have said they have bought on for 40-60 mark depending on the store

but on the other hand if you do decdie the challenge on you still get a year warranty so any probs within the year just take it back


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I am thinking of getting either the Nilfisk 120 or 130 because my current Karcher 2.99 just doesn't cut the mustard!

Plenty of pressure but not much in terms of flow rate!

But i'm just wondering if it's going to be _that_ much better to warrant replacing a fully functioning machine that i already have???


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a fully functioning machine but went & bought a Nilfisk E130.

The results with snow foam are night & day with my old machine.

I now have a standby for any (unlikely) problem with the Nilfisk.

My advice would be to buy the Nilfisk. Screwfix are doing the E130 for £147.99 minus 10% with a discount code


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I went to use my 'brand new' c120 today, and it was damaged, D'oh!! Sending it back to Amazon. They sent me a message saying 'apologies for the inconvenience, we'll arrange a full refund, as we're out of stock now'

I paid £89 last week, look on the site now and although it says out of stock, it says they should have more available soon, but the price is now £109!!



think I'll go for a c110 next, hopefully that won't be broken!


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

ordered my c120 today from world of power, came to £90 delivered with a free universal cleaner worth a tenner. type in feb5 and get the extra 5% off. also ordered my snow lance off of auto brite, cant wait to use it now


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

old gooner said:


> Been reading this thread as I'm wanting a PW. Nilfisk's look the business. But i was in Homebase yesterday, they have a PW branded Powerbase Xtreme. Reduced from £79.99 to £39.99. 1800 watt motor, 90bar and 360 lts/hour
> 
> Do you think its worth the money or will it pack in in six months? i want to use a foam lance on what ever PW I eventually get.


You really need to look at the flow rate, the higher the better. The Nilfisk has 440 litres per hour and thats on the £43 model C100.5. I have this model and its plenty powerful for a car, and the foam it produces is fantastic. If there is a Machinemart near you, go and have a look at them. PS, you get a 2 year guarantee with the C100 :thumb:


----------



## StevieG-09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Scotty Pro said:


> You really need to look at the flow rate, the higher the better. The Nilfisk has 440 litres per hour and thats on the £43 model C100.5. I have this model and its plenty powerful for a car, and the foam it produces is fantastic. If there is a Machinemart near you, go and have a look at them. PS, you get a 2 year guarantee with the C100 :thumb:


Im looking to go buy that nilfisk C100 from machine mart! Saw the price and thought it was a bargain, also looks quite small so could be transported around easy. What foam lance and attatchments do you use for it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any foam lance will fit with a kew/alto fitting. the patio cleaner is pretty good, as is the autobrite underbody attachment I tried on Saturday with my c120. and the extension hose makes life much easier too IMO


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

StevieG-09 said:


> Im looking to go buy that nilfisk C100 from machine mart! Saw the price and thought it was a bargain, also looks quite small so could be transported around easy. What foam lance and attatchments do you use for it?


As Kev says, Kew/Alto fitting. I bought the Autobrite Snow Lance and foam in the Group Buy :thumb:
TBH there are others out there, but the Autobrite deal was to good to pass up


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I am thinking of getting either the Nilfisk 120 or 130 because my current Karcher 2.99 just doesn't cut the mustard!
> 
> Plenty of pressure but not much in terms of flow rate!
> 
> But i'm just wondering if it's going to be _that_ much better to warrant replacing a fully functioning machine that i already have???


Yes because your Karcher like my one will pack up in no time:wall:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I have just ordered the C110 from CPC:

http://cpc.farnell.com/nilfisk-alto/c110-3-5-x-tra/pressure-washer-1400w-110bar/dp/SI15531

It is £53.99 delivered.

This compares to £60+delivery elsewhere.

Have also ordered the foam adaptor for the Kew/Alto from Polished Bliss (previously used a Karcher) so we'll see how good it is in a few days.

Fingers crossed I won't regret not getting the more powerfull item :doublesho

Regards, Ian


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

orienteer said:


> I have just ordered the C110 from CPC:
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/nilfisk-alto/c110-3-5-x-tra/pressure-washer-1400w-110bar/dp/SI15531
> 
> ...


Free delivery too?? That's a good price mate, good work:thumb:


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there any difference between these 2?

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/38209...O-C120-2-6-Pressure-Washer-120bar-1-7kW-240V#

Nilfisk Big Accessory Pressure Washer with 1700 Watt Motor: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Picture looks slightly different (writing on the PW body)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

same machine


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool, cheers Kev


----------

